# Hikari "Sinking Wafers" Safe for Shrimp?



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a bag of this stuff that I bought some time back for my catfish to munch on, but wondered if it was appropriate for shrimp? I don't see the word "shrimp" anywhere on the bag. Are they the same as Hikari Algae wafers and are they safe? I see no sign of Copper Sulfate in the ingredients list.

Thanks for the help!

Tom


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

I used both in my tank.. from time to time while switching food. The Orange Package is the Hikari Sinking Wafers and the Green Package is the Hikari Algae Wafers. My shrimps eat it all the same. I don't see any problem.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

What kind of shrimp you have?
My Amano shrimps love it.

Not the same as Algae Wafers. 
Algae Wafers is rougher, harder and seems to contain
less meat than Sinking Wafers.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

My cherry shrimp like both the Hikari sinking and algea wafers, never had a problem with either products


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have Cherries. Sounds like this stuff should just fine. 

Thanks very much for the feedback!

Tom 

.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Mine likes them and they are the perfect size one a day.


----------



## tom855 (Jan 31, 2006)

I had to chuckle. I just realized the container of food I've been feeding my catfish for the last year or so was OSI Shrimp Pellets. I'm wondering how the shrimp would enjoy eating shrimp pellets. Kind of sick if you think about it. :smile:


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

tom855 said:


> I had to chuckle. I just realized the container of food I've been feeding my catfish for the last year or so was OSI Shrimp Pellets. I'm wondering how the shrimp would enjoy eating shrimp pellets. Kind of sick if you think about it. :smile:


Ever seen a dead shrimp in your shrimp tank? Little guys aren't shy about cannibalism.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

tom855 said:


> I had to chuckle. I just realized the container of food I've been feeding my catfish for the last year or so was OSI Shrimp Pellets. I'm wondering how the shrimp would enjoy eating shrimp pellets. Kind of sick if you think about it. :smile:


Lol I've fed the shrimp pellets before as well and they're all over it, I think the same thing tho ^^


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

I used to feed both foods to my crs, but I read that foods that contain lots of ash are pretty bad for shrimp, so I stopped. Sinking Wafers seems to get a good reaction for anything that will take prepared foods.


----------



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

my shrimp are the same "CRS & RCS" the love the sinking wafers but mine wont touch the algea wafers. the only thing i have that will is my pleco and he would eat a soda can if i put it in there.

as far as cannibalizing, i dont even pull out dead shrimp anymore cause they will be cone in a day, i learned a lesson this week tho....the shrimp dont touch my water snails but DEVOURED 5 Malaysian trumpet snails.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Gunplameister said:


> .the shrimp dont touch my water snails but DEVOURED 5 Malaysian trumpet snails.


Interesting... I don't have MTS, but my shrimp love the dead pond and ramshorn snails that are in the tank. Apparently MTS are quite the (shrimp) delicacy.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I just found out, that a squished snail is a shrimp feast.

Now I squish the snails on the glass.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

My Malawa shrimp also love to eat dead snail.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

My shrimp try so hard to get those smooshed snails... unfortunately the fish are a bit more aggressive at feeding than they are, and they love them some fresh raw escargot too :flick:


----------



## jayhou (Dec 27, 2015)

I guess the above concludes that all the shrimps /bees are scavengers!


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

feed the hikari algae discs myself with great success.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Mine enjoy eating the algae wafers and will fight each other over them. The tigers usually win.


----------

